# RIP Synodontis petricola



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

My female Syno. petricola died today. While I have been keeping many fishes, for many years, I rarely would make such an announcement. However, I picked her up as a wildcaught in 1982, so she's been with me for some time. RIP little Syno, you gave a lot of years of enjoyment.


----------



## kinesis (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry for your lost  .


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

It's got to be tough to lose a fish after all those years. You must have been taking really great care of her. RIP.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I love my synos -- how wonderful that she had such a long life with you.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I wish this story could reach those who think that most fish don't live past one year, and when their fish dies after a year they think it was old...

It makes me so glad to know that your syno got such a high quality of life, as well as wonderful longevity 

We all have something to learn from this =D>

But in response to your syno dying


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Fogelhund said:


> My female Syno. petricola died today. While I have been keeping many fishes, for many years, I rarely would make such an announcement. However, *I picked her up as a wildcaught in 1982*, so she's been with me for some time. RIP little Syno, you gave a lot of years of enjoyment.


Did I read it right? Today is my birthday and I was born on 1986, she's older than me! I'm so sorry for your lost, maybe she died from an old age?


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Happy birthday.


----------



## LoRyder (Sep 15, 2010)

@Fogelhund sorry for your lost. 25+ year wild caught wow very impressive

@CoolCichlid. Happy Birthday


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

CoolCichlid said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > My female Syno. petricola died today. While I have been keeping many fishes, for many years, I rarely would make such an announcement. However, *I picked her up as a wildcaught in 1982*, so she's been with me for some time. RIP little Syno, you gave a lot of years of enjoyment.
> ...


Happy Birthday. Yes, she was older than you.


----------

